# Uber not accepting my debit card for Instant Pay



## SonSmith

Hi there, I'm sorry if this question has been answered already, I'm very new to this site.

Just wanted to know if anybody was having the same problem.
I tried to add my debit card for the instant pay and I was hit with red letters saying:

"We could not add this card as it is currently blocked by your financial institution. Please double check the details, try a different card or get in touch with your financial institution."

I said ok, that sucks. I stopped by my Bank of America and had them look into it. They said that there's nothing blocking the card from anything. Just to be sure, they went ahead and reset the account and everything should be working now. I try again, same message. I've had problems with that card in the past, so I just said screw it and got a new card with a new number. I had been meaning to do it anyway. Now, I've got a temporary card (that's just as good as any other) while my new one is on the way. I tried again and still got the same message.

Anybody else having this problem? I'm on hold with uber now. Two hours down so far lol. Fun Saturday.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Is it a prepaid or reloadable debit card?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

I've had that problem before with my debit cards before; I ended up working around it by making a checking account at a local credit union and having them issue me a debit card linked to the checking account. If the credit union can do instant issue cards (literally just print the card in a specialized machine), it can take less than 2 hours to get started.
Just a heads up: Instant Pay and NetSpend are apparently incompatible.. Oddly enough, I can have Uber direct deposit to my NetSpend account, but it doesn't work for Instant Pay.


----------



## alext

This is something im currently going through right now! It's been so frustrating trying to find ANY info on this topic!

I switched over from Lyft to Uber exclusively recently because they started to offer the instant pay (when lift didn't at that time) and it was working well for about 3 months, then, about 2 months ago, it started to not work on the same day and I started to see REPAYING in the instant pay window for my deposits.

After numerous calls and help emails with Uber they said they knew of the issue and were working to resolve it...well 1 month later, i got this same message when trying to do an instant pay on Friday:

*"We could not add this card as it is currently blocked by your financial institution. Please double check the details, try a different card or get in touch with your financial institution."*

After many emails with uber, they told me this:* "Please note: 1. Debit cards from most banks can be used, but not all banks will be able to process payments instantly. The fastest banks will be large banks, such as Chase, Citi and Bank Of America"* I thought, 'great!', thinking my BofA account would eventually work and maybe I only needed a NEW BofA card...and save me the trouble of opening up an entirely new account with another bank, but I asked again if that was the case because I have this card number attached to a few services and getting a new card number just for this would be a pain in the ass....they said I needed to get another debit card and said I was confused and asked whether they meant another BofA debit card from this account or an ENTIRELY new card from another bank...

Their response was: *"Regarding this, I would like to inform you that the Bank of America card is not compatible for instant pay facility. You need to update your debit card to cash out. Please use a different bank accounts debit card and you'll be able to use instant pay."*

WHAT?!?

NOW BofA ISN'T COMPATIBLE? So which is it, is BofA compatible or not?

Upon further emails with UBER I finally found out that BANK OF AMERICA debit cards are not compatible with UBER INSTANT PAY.

From Uber:

*"In order to solve this issue I would suggest you to use a card from a different bank because Bank of America Card will not work with instant pay."

"Yes you are correct, some Bank of America debit cards do NOT work with uber instant pay...Please not that Debit cards from most banks can be used. Many Bank of America...cards do not work with instant pay."

"Even though there is no website for the list of approved debit cards. But in general Debit cards from most banks can be used. but not all banks will be able to process payments instantly. The fastest banks will be large banks such as Chase and Citi Bank.

However, as mentioned already, the following will not be compatible with instant pay:
-Savings Accounts
-Netspend Cards
-Chase Liquid
-Many Bank of America cards
-PayPal
-PNC cards
-Western Union cards
-other pre-paid cards"*

So now I'm looking at getting either a Chase or Citi Bank card....such, a, pain, in, the, ass.


----------



## wk1102

I have a credit union checking account... works fine!


----------



## thesatanicmechanic

Are you using a nickname? Added one and my instant pay stopped working. Apparently by adding a nickname instead of using my legal firstname, all od my banking documents were updated to my nickname. 

Bangalore csr. Channai programming. Absentee management.


----------



## alext

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Are you using a nickname? Added one and my instant pay stopped working. Apparently by adding a nickname instead of using my legal firstname, all od my banking documents were updated to my nickname.
> 
> Bangalore csr. Channai programming. Absentee management.


No, the name in the card and banking documents match. are you using a Bank Of America card?


----------



## Uberdude1021

So I just saw this thread. I have been using instant with my bank of America debit card for like 6 months or so, never had an issue and then friday I have one. So apparently I just got lucky with my card working all of the time.


----------



## uberdino808

Hawaii State FCU (largest FCU in Hawaii) debit card stopped working last Thur July 13 after several months of occasional hickups but fairly reliable instant pay deposits...got same BS from Uber tech support..credit union said nothing changed or blocked..received $$ Monday morning via direct deposit ACH which is earlier than typical Thur direct deposit..going to open Citibank Access Account--free debit card, online banking with direct deposit setup and one dd per month of any amount, eg $1 dd..otherwise $10 monthly fee


----------



## pdaddy

Huntington is a great bank. No fee checking and my instant pay deposits show up in a matter of seconds.


----------

